# Let us share our favorite footage of favorite performers



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

... Singers after 1960s, interviews, cameo appearances are welcome too 

Let me start first:

*Claudia Muzio in a recording session (0:20-0:32)*






*Frida Leider in a Gotterdammerung rehearsal *. It is rehearsal thus she just probably marked the high C.






*Tito Schipa in "Terra di fuoco" (1939)*






*Maria Callas in Butterfly in 1955* (the audio is from the studio recording)






*Luisa Tetrazzini singing along with a record of Caruso*. It is lovely to see how the old lady really enjoys her music


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Sherrill Milnes, Placido Domingo:






Joan Sutherland:






Anna Netrebko:






Renee Fleming:






Domingo:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Great idea for a thread!

My favourite - Simon Keenlyside


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This is what opera should aspire to. OK, it's 1964, and Callas's voice is not what it once was, but the interaction between her and Gobbi is incredible. You forget these are opera singers on a stage, and it becomes a slice of real life.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Magda Olivero from a private cut in "Mefistofele" BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

What I would have given to have been able to see either Callas or Di Stefano live. With Callas even this small glimpse of her Norma is just heartbreaking. Even at this late date she would have been so great, apart of a few high notes. Well when you are born too late there is really nothing you can do. I consider myself lucky to be able to enjoy their recordings know. I'm sure there are some opera fans out there who haven't heard these great artist's. Well Di Stefano at least. Surely pretty much everyone has heard Callas at least once. In a way we are fortunate today to be able to listen over hundred years of recordings. But I really would have liked to have been there in the 50's.











And to have been there to hear Di Stefano do the high c diminuendo from Faust.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Elena Souliotis* "Pace, pace, mio Dio"


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Sam Ramey in Mefistofele:






Vladimir Chernov as Figaro:






Fiorenza Cossotto as Eboli:






Giorgio Zancanaro in Andrea Chenier:






I could go on.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Rosa Ponselle as Carmen, in a Hollywood film test:


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

If interviews are welcome, here is *Lotte Lehmann* interviewing a bird:






Sadly, from *Kirsten Flagstad* there is only that one:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​RARE! Cologne 1967 *Beverly Sills* sings O QUANTE VOLTE (before her first record release)


----------

